# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  181. Samoborski fasnik - RODA & Udruga odgaj. djec. vrti

## Mukica

Eto zanimljivog programa, pa ako ne znate sto bi tih dana, svratite u Samobor, a RODA se u suradnji S Udrugom odgajatelja djecjih vrtica pobrinula da djeci bude zabavnije:




> 181. SAMOBORSKI FAŠNIK
> 
> *Dječji fašnik – događanja*
> 
> *Petak, 9.2.* 
> *od 16 do 18 sati SRAKINA LIKOVNA RADIONICA*
> U prostorima male dvorane kina Trg Matice hrvatske
> U organizaciji Udruge RODA – Roditelji u akciji u suradnji s Udrugom odgajatelja dječjih vrtića
> 
> ...

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala! :D

----------


## Mukica

podizeeem
recimo u subotu, 10.02. mozete doc u samobor ujutro na utrku i onda malo prosetat samoborom, otic negdje nesto rucat i poslije rucka doc na radionicu...

----------


## bubi

jupiii to sam čekala cijelu godinu, sad ću bebačicu zamaskirat u buba maru  :D   :D   :D  šteta kaj nema nekih programa preko tjedna nego ekipa može lutat od lunaparka do trga i natrag

----------


## Samoborka

Evo vaše izgubljene Samoborke napokon!!!

Moram se pohvaliti da smo se prijavili na SRAKOTRK!!!!!

Ako ne sudjelujete, navijate za moju ANDREU koja se natječe u grupi najmlađih curica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mukice i Branka1 šaljem Vam PP!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

cekamo vas sutra od 16-18 na Srakinim kreativnim radionicama
djeci ce bit ful zabavno izradjivat maske

vise o fasniku na www.samoborski-fasnik.com

----------


## Mukica

dodjiteeeeeeeee u Samobor   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:  
dan je predivan
a u Samoboru je prekrasno
mi bili ujutro i evo spremamo se opet...

----------


## Samoborka

> dodjiteeeeeeeee u Samobor     
> dan je predivan
> a u Samoboru je prekrasno
> mi bili ujutro i evo spremamo se opet...


Stižem Muki!!!!!!!

----------


## Deaedi

Da li je guzva za parking? Ja u Samoboru obicno parkiram na onom velikom parkiralistu blizu centra gdje se placa na onoj kucici? Mozda navratimo sutra prije rucka i prosecemo, ali ako ne budem mogla parkirat :/

----------


## branka1

Tamo ti je sad luna park. Morat ćeš potražiti po okolnim ulicama ili na tom rotoru odeš desno pa na semaforu lijevo pa na drugom semaforu desno. Tamo je osnovna škola i parking ispred nje

----------


## Alamama

Branka kaj nije parking od škole preko vikenda zatvoren sa onom pomičnom ogradom? A ujutro preko tjedna tamo nemojte ni slučajno parkirati jer pauk vozi sve aute koji nemaju potvrdu da su parkirani zbog obaveza u školi. 


Parking ispred starog konzuma ex Same gotovo uvijek ima mjesta a blizu je. Znači kad dolazite od Zagreba malko prije rotora skrenete lijevo na parkiralište.


Ni danas ni jučer nije bila velika gužva. Meni osobno je sve skupa ove godine nekako bolje, vjerojatno zbog Nedinih trka i Rodine radionice  :Smile:  Mi smo danas sve isprobali i radionicu i trku i lunić, i krafne i fritule  :Smile:

----------


## Samoborka

A ima i parkiralište na starom igralištu u Langovoj, dosta slobodnih mjesta zna biti!!!
U južnom naselju produžite ravno na semaforu u Perkovčevu ulicu, kod Komunalca (od vrtića i škole 200 metara veće križanje) skrenete lijevo u ulicu Grič, zadnja ulica desno prije križanja sa Langovom.
Ima više načina za dolazak, može i na semaforu lijevo, prije vojarne (zastave) skrenete desno u Langovu, dođete na brijeg (ispred vas se vidi crkva), na križanju opet desno u ulicu Grič i odmah prva ulica lijevo- samo ravno i s lijeve strane je navedeno igralište!!!

Jel se vidimo u šatoru ili luniću? Ja sam dvorska luda u drvuštvu vile i Power rangera, javite se! Jučer me Muki čudno pogledala u šatoru!!!   :Laughing:  Nisam stigla posjetiti radionicu likovnu, ali idući vikend dojdemo!!!

----------


## branka1

Ala, pa i putokazi su za tamo. sad si me zbunila

mi smo danas prvi put htjeli ići zamaskirani van, jer smo druge aktivnost propustili radi upale uha, i eto ti kiše  :Mad:  

moram ćemo čekati drugi vikend

a izgleda da ćemo MM i ja ovaj tjedan na 3 (tri  :Smile:  ) koncerta :D . zabranjeno pušenje, zvijezde i hladno pivo. toliko nismo izlazili zaredom otkad se Lea rodila
baka je rekla da nema problema, ona nas samo zvrcne ako se koja curka probudi i za 5 min smo doma

jel ide tko?

----------


## Leina mama

Nama je jučer bilo super, super, super!!!!   :Joggler:  

Lea se oduševila Turbo Limachevim maskotama, osobito medom za kojim je letala i zalijetala se u njega čim bi ga vidjela (čak mu je i pusu dala   :Love:  ). A za Spužva Boba su i ona i MM zaključili da više sliči siru nego spužvi (MM veli da je isti emetaler   :Laughing:  )...

Htjeli smo i danas doći, ali nas je omela glupa kiša...

Ah, Branka1, i ja bih rado na koncerte, osobito Hladno pivo, al mi nemamo u pričuvi baka-servis   :Sad:   pa od toga niš... Lijepo se provedi...

----------


## Deaedi

Mi smo se taman spremili, kad pala kisa. Pa smo odustali.  :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

Mi smo danas prijepodne bili na fašniku.
M je nastupala sa svojim vrtićem. Bili su dućan s bombonima.
Imali su odijela od najlona, napunjene balonima i balone na glavi.

Smrzli smo se, smočili se, ali smo se najeli krafna.
Nisam stigla na Rodin štand, žurili smo doma jer sam ja prehlađena i nos mi zaštopan. 
Vidimo se sljedeće godine.

----------


## branka1

evo, mi smo ipak uspjeli danas malo skoknuti.
Svi se maskirali, prošetali gradom, pojeli krafne, provozali se u luniću.
bilo je jako puno ljudi
baš mi je bilo žao djece ujutro, radi one kiše, ali čujem da je ipak bilo programa

----------


## Davor

Bili smo kratko, ali nam je bilo lijepo.

----------


## Alamama

Branka, ti si ipak bliza pa znas  :Smile:  

Mi ćemo sigurno svi skupa na Hladno pivo, a kad su Zvijezde i Pušenje? Isto u šatoru ili?

----------


## Mukica

pusenje je u onom diskacu
luxor
14.02.

----------


## branka1

A Zvijezde u petak u Scoutu. samo ne znam gdje oni tamo unutra misle stat

A što se tiče parkinga, baš je putokaz kod Vatrogasaca za parking kod škole

----------


## Samoborka

> A Zvijezde u petak u Scoutu. samo ne znam gdje oni tamo unutra misle stat
> 
> A što se tiče parkinga, baš je putokaz kod Vatrogasaca za parking kod škole


A možda planiraju posuditi za koncert onu dvoranu od penzioneraca, možda! Jedino tako imaju izgleda za nekakav koncert!

----------


## Alamama

Vidjela sam danas Branka imaš skroz pravo. Iako mi je to skroz nejasno , jedva čekam nekog uloviti i ispitati. 
Sve je naime super preko vikenda, ali zamisli u utorak kad krene ludnica a djeca idu doma iz škole. Nama roditeljima su na početku godine rekli da ujutro kad ostavljamo djecu ne smije na parking da netko ne strada a onda je parking otvoren za fašnik. Malo mi je to...

----------


## branka1

Da, za utorak je koma...
Pa u utorak djeca normalno idu u školu

----------


## Samoborka

Muki, daj napiši malo kako je bilo na likovnim radionicama! Posebno za nas koji smo završili u krevetu uz gripu!!! A i događaji poput dječjeg bala i dj. povorki me zanima!!!   :Smile:

----------

